# Just need some info, a yes or no



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys, does fan control for the X1950PRO Work yet? I mean its funny that the option is allowed yet when I set the fan to 0% it doesnt turn off. Weird eh? So yeah, does it even work? I don't want to flash my GPU as well. 

Also, w1zzard, when will the X1950PRO work with ATI tool 100% fine?


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 6, 2007)

Nope. Don't work for me.


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2007)

U guys are using 0.27 right its doesnt even work at all with mine  I cant even make profiles like in the 0.26 ver.


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> U guys are using 0.27 right its doesnt even work at all with mine  I cant even make profiles like in the 0.26 ver.



0.27


----------



## TUngsten (Apr 6, 2007)

mine works....sometimes 0.27


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 6, 2007)

mine worked on  my HIS card and this 1950xt u have to have a temp monitoring chip that is supported by ATIT


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> mine worked on  my HIS card and this 1950xt u have to have a temp monitoring chip that is supported by ATIT



  mine works in 0.26 but not in 0.27


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2007)

...X1950PRO not XT.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2007)

it works on mine just fine.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2007)

so u can stop your fan right? I dont want to do that, but try it as a test. I


----------

